# Shear pin



## hoglie (Oct 14, 2015)

I managed to get my snow bird running,starts first pull and runs smooth.Now I need to put a pin in the drive axle to allow for the wheels to turn. I have tried a shear pin I have but it is to big,any chance someone might know the correct size to fit it?


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

Do you have any drill bits? If so find the one that fits best and go from there.


----------



## Jim L.I. (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi, couldn't find any shear pins that would fit at any snow blower shops. Bought brass bolts at Home Depot. I agree about getting the size using drill bits.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Jim L.I. said:


> Hi, couldn't find any shear pins that would fit at any snow blower shops. Bought brass bolts at Home Depot. I agree about getting the size using drill bits.


The manual should tell you the size and style of shear pin for your machine. Remember not to over tighten them which might bend the auger shaft in on the drive axle a bit and reduce the protection that shear pins provide. They usually have nyloc or some soft of locking nut on them so you don't have to worry about them falling off because they are not tight.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

hoglie said:


> I managed to get my snow bird running,starts first pull and runs smooth.Now I need to put a pin in the drive axle to allow for the wheels to turn. I have tried a shear pin I have but it is to big,any chance someone might know the correct size to fit it?


Can you use the quick release Klick Pins?. straight pin, about 3/16" diameter and 2 inches long with a large steel loop on one end that snaps down around the axle to hold it in place. Makes for fast, and easy wheel removal, assuming the wheel isn't rusted onto the shaft.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

As with his other thread http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowbird-snowblowers/65994-info-snowbird.html seems like he asks something then never comes back to reply?:facepalm_zpsdj194qh:smiley-confused009:


----------

